# Navy Shipboard Laser System Declared Operational



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2014)

The naysayers proven wrong again.


http://news.usni.org/2014/12/10/u-s-navy-allowed-use-persian-gulf-laser-defense

PENTAGON — The U.S. Navy is has declared an experimental laser weapon on its Afloat Forward Staging Base (AFSB) in the Persian Gulf an operational asset and U.S. Central Command has given permission for the commander of the ship to defend itself with the weapon, the head of the Office of Naval Research (ONR) told reporters on Wednesday.

The 30 kilowatt Laser Weapon System (LaWS) was installed aboard USS Ponce this summer as part of a $40 million research and development effort from ONR and Naval Sea Systems Command (NAVSEA) to test the viability of directed energy weapons in an operational environment, said ONR Rear Adm. Matthew Klunder.

“The captain of that ship has all of the authorities necessary if there was a threat inbound to that ship to protect our sailors and Marines [and] we would defend that ship with that laser system,” Klunder said.
“It would be [used] against those [unmanned aerial vehicles], slow moving helicopters, fast patrol craft.”
As part of the development program, the Navy developed rules of engagement (ROE) for the use of the laser weapon in a year of negotiations with Pentagon leadership, Klunder said.

“At the end of the day it came right out from the [Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff] and the [Secretary of Defense] notebook and we were approved and CENTCOM has the responsibility and given the authority to the skipper of that ship,” he said.

ONR showed off a video in which the LaWS system — mounted on the ship’s super structure above the bridge — disabled a small Scan Eagle-sized UAV, detonated a rocket propelled grenade (RPG) and burned out the engine of a rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB).

Klunder did not give details on the ROE or the ranges of LaWS but did say that humans were not a target of the weapon, under stipulations of the Geneva Conventions which he did not detail.

He did say that the Navy has tested LaWS against a simulated small boat so-called swarm attack and that the system was effective.

LaWS is composed in part of commercial laser components and proprietary Navy software that allow the weapon to achieve up to 35 percent level of efficiency relative to the power pumped through the system — a higher than average rate compared to other lasers.

The system is powered and cooled by a so-called “skid” that provides power through a diesel generator and is separate from Ponce separate electrical systems.

LaWS is tied to the ship’s navigation radar and the close-in weapon system (CIWS) and is also able to be targeted independently by sailors on the ship through a station in Ponce combat information center (CIC).

In addition to the offensive power, LaWS has proved useful as a surveillance tool due to its powerful optics that can detect objects at “tactically significant ranges” like a shipboard “Hubble Telescope,” Klunder said.

The Navy plans to keep LaWS onboard Ponce for a year and is examining deployments on other ships.

ONR’s next step for laser weapons will be a 100 to 150 kilowatt version it plans to test in 2016 or 2017.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 10, 2014)

Am I reading this correctly that it only cost $40 mil to design and develop? Or was that simply just to put it on a ship?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Am I reading this correctly in that in only cost $40 mil to design and develop? Or was that simply just to put it on a ship?



I took the $40 M to be the shipboard installation part.

So much money has been spent by so many agencies that (IMO) calculating the true cost can't be done.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## RetPara (Dec 12, 2014)

Well....   Just wait.....   They'll put someone's eye out with it and get it taken away.   That's why we can't have fun toys.....


----------



## Gunz (Dec 12, 2014)

So now the Swabbies have this laser system _and _the electromagnetic rail gun. Wow, all these hi-tech weaponry options and our enemies are using 50-year old Kalishnikovs and IEDs. My question: when does the Air Force get the AC-130 versions of these systems?


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought this weapon was used against the whole ship, or target object. 

I had no idea they are sniping small objects off the moving boat. Incredible.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> So now the Swabbies have this laser system _and _the electromagnetic rail gun. Wow, all these hi-tech weaponry options and our enemies are using 50-year old Kalishnikovs and IEDs. My question: when does the Air Force get the AC-130 versions of these systems?



Laser from on high, scary thought alright. Still, when it rains lead, all within range tend to just fill heir knickers, don't they? I wouldn't be too quick to loose that edge. But, that's my take.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 12, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> So now the Swabbies have this laser system _and _the electromagnetic rail gun. Wow, all these hi-tech weaponry options and our enemies are using 50-year old Kalishnikovs and IEDs. My question: when does the Air Force get the AC-130 versions of these systems?


Think less C-130 and more 747 (and more focus on air-to-air)... but it seems that funding has dried up.  Envy may make it a priority again?

http://www.cnet.com/news/airborne-laser-hits-the-off-switch/



> It was supposed to be a weapon of the future. Now the Airborne Laser is communing with the ghosts of aircraft past.
> 
> Earlier this month, the Airborne Laser, a seriously tricked-out Boeing 747-400 Freighter, arrived at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Arizona, where it has been consigned to a sprawling and dusty final resting place known as the "Boneyard" (the Air Force's Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group, under its formal name).
> 
> ...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2014)

It's just another system that will be on some ship just for the sake of having it. They'll do maintenance on it for the sake of doing maintenance. If it is ever used in an operational manner (shooting down a legitimate threat to the ship), I'll buy everyone in this thread a case of their favorite beer.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Dec 13, 2014)

I figured I better post in this thread just on the off chance that it does get used. Bud Light


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm just posting since free beer is potentially being offered.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm also down for free beer.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll take a case of Heady Topper


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 13, 2014)

90 min IPA for this guy....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Free beers? I'm in.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 13, 2014)

Three Floyds Zombie Dust.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 13, 2014)

So wait, Navy not only develops ships with frickin' lasers, but they offer free beer as well?  Game on, Navy... We may let you kick our ass in football for another year.

BTW, Yuengling Black and Tan.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 13, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> ...If it is ever used in an operational manner (shooting down a legitimate threat to the ship), I'll buy everyone in this thread a case of their favorite beer.


 
I think you need to broaden the parameters here. Shooting down a "legitimate threat to a ship" -- considering that the Navy hasn't shot down anything since 1945 (except air-to-air and an Iranian airliner)  -- maybe, in fairness, and considering that beer is the bait, give the potential free beer recipients a fighting chance.

And I'll take Killians, please.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> 90 min IPA for this guy....


Delicious...now imagine a 12o min IPA...even deliciouser!!



Ocoka One said:


> I think you need to broaden the parameters here. Shooting down a "legitimate threat to a ship" -- *considering that the Navy hasn't shot down anything since 1945* (except air-to-air and an Iranian airliner)  -- maybe, in fairness, and considering that beer is the bait, give the potential free beer recipients a fighting chance.
> 
> And I'll take Killians, please.


My point exactly. And this is not about a 'fighting chance' when free beer is on the line.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 13, 2014)

Moose Drool, please.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 15, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> So wait, Navy not only develops ships with frickin' lasers, but they offer free beer as well?  Game on, Navy... We may let you kick our ass in football for another year.
> 
> BTW, Yuengling Black and Tan.


I'm rethinking which branch I want to join


----------



## CDG (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in for some free beer.  Killian's or Newcastle.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 15, 2014)

Mmmm...Killian's. Inexpensive (at least on the east coast) and delicious!!



Raptor said:


> I'm rethinking which branch I want to join


The Navy didn't develop the laser system. And I'm offering free beer because I know the chances of this thing being used within the parameters I provided.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Dec 15, 2014)

The odds may be in your favor, but we don't have anything to lose. When it is used I'll PM you my address. lol


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Mmmm...Killian's. Inexpensive (at least on the east coast) and delicious!!
> 
> 
> The Navy didn't develop the laser system. And I'm offering free beer because I know the chances of this thing being used within the parameters I provided.


Parameters change.
I'll take the bet.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 15, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The Navy didn't develop the laser system. And I'm offering free beer because I know the chances of this thing being used within the parameters I provided.


 It's free beer, I'm willing to bet that everyone will take it up.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2014)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Three Floyds Zombie Dust.


I just had lunch at the prewbub today.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 15, 2014)

With respect to @SOWT 's OP, doesn't the Navy have to present evidence to justify the testing and acquistion of these expensive, cutting-edge weapons systems? In other words, where are the threats to our ships that necessitate electromagnetic rail guns and laser weapons? Where are the UAVs, "slow-moving helicopters and fast patrol craft" coming from that can't be killed by the missiles and guns already in the inventory? Russia? The PRC? ISIS? AQ? Emaciated kaat-smoking Somalian pirates?  

I have a problem with stuff like this because I don't see it helping our people who are currently _fighting._

My comment about mounting this shit on an AC-130 was only half-kidding. We're going to be fighting jihadists for the next 20-fuckin years. Maybe the next 50. (Israel's been fighting them for 65.) I would love to see an article that announces some new high-tech weapons system that can make a positive contribution to the eradication of our enemies and to the welfare and security of our people on the ground.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> With respect to @SOWT 's OP, doesn't the Navy have to present evidence to justify the testing and acquistion of these expensive, cutting-edge weapons systems? In other words, where are the threats to our ships that necessitate electromagnetic rail guns and laser weapons? Where are the UAVs, "slow-moving helicopters and fast patrol craft" coming from that can't be killed by the missiles and guns already in the inventory? Russia? The PRC? ISIS? AQ? Emaciated kaat-smoking Somalian pirates?
> 
> I have a problem with stuff like this because I don't see it helping our people who are currently _fighting._
> 
> My comment about mounting this shit on an AC-130 was only half-kidding. We're going to be fighting jihadists for the next 20-fuckin years. Maybe the next 50. (Israel's been fighting them for 65.) I would love to see an article that announces some new high-tech weapons system that can make a positive contribution to the eradication of our enemies and to the welfare and security of our people on the ground.


Iranians have been fucking with our forces in the Straits of Hormuz for a long time, this gives those assets another arrow in the quiver.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Iranians have been fucking with our forces in the Straits of Hormuz for a long time, this gives those assets another arrow in the quiver.


 

Yes sir, I copy that, but those incidents don't seem to pose a tremendously dire threat. And can't our Navy counter anything the Iranians have with our advanced extant shipboard weaponry? I mean, it's great to blow the bastards to Mars with cool Star Trek stuff, but maybe some of that cool Star Trek stuff should go to the Army and Air Force. I'd love to see some of this R&D money going to research IED detection technology...if such a thing is possible.


----------



## walra107 (Dec 15, 2014)

Time they start developing that Death Star I've been suggesting....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Yes sir, I copy that, but those incidents don't seem to pose a tremendously dire threat. And can't our Navy counter anything the Iranians have with our advanced extant shipboard weaponry? I mean, it's great to blow the bastards to Mars with cool Star Trek stuff, but maybe some of that cool Star Trek stuff should go to the Army and Air Force. I'd love to see some of this R&D money going to research IED detection technology...if such a thing is possible.



We have spent and are still spending a shit load of money to counter IED's. Did you not know that? as your last sentence makes me think you are not familiar with out Counter-IED Programs.

I also don't understand why don't you view the Iranian Navy as a threat?  Mock attacks go on in the Straits, and it can be hard to determine when the mock attack is the real thing (waiting until suicide boats start holing your ship is generally considered too late).  Wargames have explored swarm attacks, and (based on our attempts to create a swarm fleet) I assume we believe swarm is a viable asymmetric tactic.
In theory, conventional weapons are not as reactive as a laser; I also have to think that this ship will act as an operational test bed, so future laser systems can go on smaller ships, or replace missiles for anti-air focused vessels (FFG's?)
Like it or not, lasers are the next wave of weaponry.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't dislike any weapon as long as it's ours. I appreciate your explanation and patience. No, I wasn't familiar with progress in counter-IED programs although I knew they existed. And it's not that I don't view the Iranian Navy as a threat, it's just that perhaps I've placed too much faith in the capabilities of current tech shipboard weaponry to counter attacks by small craft from multiple quarters.

But they will still have to shoot something _down_ with it before we get free beer.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2014)

So it's going to be an anti-air/anti-(small) surface weapon system. As it stands now, your destroyers, cruisers and (what's left of them) frigates have weapons systems that will reach out and touch bad guys in the air and surface at varying distances. The issue is, they're all defensive. Some ass hole would have to cross an imaginary line in the water as we're sailing through the Straits before anything would happen. And from what I've been told, the pucker factor when sailing through the Straits is about 9,000,000%. And if said ass hole did manage to cause some damage to a ship, they're gonna get their shit pushed in big time. I know it doesn't matter to them because they have 72 goat virgins waiting on the other side, but it wouldn't be pretty. 
Again, laser shooting down a legitimate threat in a combat situation = beer on me.


----------

